
Coronavirus pandemic pushes US and China closer to cold war - spking
https://www.bakersfield.com/ap/news/coronavirus-pandemic-pushes-us-and-china-closer-to-cold-war/article_c859f7c6-4427-52bf-b265-f42a9f15d0c6.html
======
alec_kendall
I think that a big reason for placing the trade tariffs on China came from
fear that if China was allowed to experience economic growth any further, they
would be able to dictate the economic prosperity of the United States. As of
now, our economies are greatly intertwined (more so two years ago) but less so
as we progress into the future with the tariffs in place. Ending the trade
relations strategy with China that was established and nurtured over the past
decades effectively stops China short of growing their economy to the same
size of the United States. This ensures the United States remains the largest
economy in the world [0] and in turn lets the United States retain its control
over the global market. With this in mind, I find it hard to believe that the
United States is making the trade tariff decisions with small or big
businesses in mind, and is instead focusing on its future positioning within
the global market. This might look like isolationism from the outside but in
act, it's the United States pulling out of the market it was most heavily
reliant on, it an attempt to slow down it's economic growth.

[0][https://www.investopedia.com/insights/worlds-top-
economies/](https://www.investopedia.com/insights/worlds-top-economies/)

------
samizdis
Blocked for EEA countries :-(

